# Edit or delete tech support inquiries



## dl33 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all,
is there any way to edit or delete certain parts of a question that I submitted earlier to macosx.com. This is partially because I recognised that all the data is available to google, which is sometimes not a very good thing...
Thanks,dl33


----------



## bobw (Oct 13, 2006)

You can use the Edit button on your post to delete, but there's a time limit. most likely a day.

If you can edit, PM me or another Moderator to delete for you.


----------

